# Excuse me Mr. Be(av)ar, this is MY spot.



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

On a side note I did run across this bear at a MI rest stop, I just did my business and moved on.










BTW nice brown!


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

I've had few run-ins with some huge beavers as well, never on the banks fishing though, they always seem to be under a big bush though.


----------



## kmoney14 (Jan 6, 2009)

Maybe its a beaver/bear .


----------



## puttputt (Aug 2, 2005)

or a bare beaver


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

mmmmmm...bare beaver...my favorite northern Michigan critter!!


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

diztortion said:


> I usually see and smell beaver in my sleep too..


 You beat me to it :lol::lol::lol:..... Too funny


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

beer and nuts said:


> When the bear was gone in an instant did it make a loud splash/slap on the water?-casue if it did, then definitely a bear!!!


 :lol:


----------



## turtlehead (Oct 26, 2004)

OK guys, I made a mistake, cut me some slack.


----------



## rwenglish1 (Jan 6, 2007)

you can see right under the ass end of that bear, see the green between the right rear leg and the left. A bear is not going to swim like we do and if it had a flee problem he would want everything under the water but his nose. I don't know how far away it was when that photograph was taken. But you no way would see under the back end of a beaver.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

turtlehead said:


> OK guys, I made a mistake, cut me some slack.


Awww, you've been around here long enough,,, you oughta know by now that this group isn't gonna let this one go down easy....:lol:


----------



## NELP Help (May 21, 2010)

turtlehead said:


> OK guys, I made a mistake, cut me some slack.


I think that was forgotten a long time ago...right around the first "beaver" beaver joke :lol:


----------



## turtlehead (Oct 26, 2004)

William H Bonney said:


> Awww, you've been around here long enough,,, you oughta know by now that this group isn't gonna let this one go down easy....:lol:





NELP Help said:


> I think that was forgotten a long time ago...right around the first "beaver" beaver joke :lol:


That makes me feel better. I hate being wrong (wouldn't be the first time) and for some reason took this too personally. 

On the plus side, this is my most popular thread by a long shot.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

rwenglish1 said:


> you can see right under the ass end of that bear, see the green between the right rear leg and the left. A bear is not going to swim like we do and if it had a flee problem he would want everything under the water but his nose. I don't know how far away it was when that photograph was taken. But you no way would see under the back end of a beaver.


Maybe it was doing this:


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Definately a head with ears by the looks of it and no tail that I can see. I'll say small bear, maybe born last year and something happened to mom.


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

William H Bonney said:


> Awww, you've been around here long enough,,, you oughta know by now that this group isn't gonna let this one go down easy....:lol:


I bet that cougar with the bear/beaver goes down at the drop of a hat!


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

turtlehead said:


> That makes me feel better. I hate being wrong (wouldn't be the first time) and for some reason took this too personally.
> 
> On the plus side, this is my most popular thread by a long shot.


By far,, the best threads are the ones that start out with all the best intentions..........:lol:


----------

